# Pics of 2006 Looks



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I got these pics of the 2006 Look line today while I was at the S.F. Gran Prix. They have envieled a new model- the 565 which is between the 555 and 585. It has a little more HM carbon than the 555 and a "bigger" carbon weave, kinda like a Scott or Fuji.. Enjoy!


----------



## frenchmb (Dec 22, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> I got these pics of the 2006 Look line today while I was at the S.F. Gran Prix. They have envieled a new model- the 565 which is between the 555 and 585. It has a little more HM carbon than the 555 and a "bigger" carbon weave, kinda like a Scott or Fuji.. Enjoy!


Can't believe it I just purchased a 555 so I would get the HSC 5 fork and blue colour scheme! If I had only known the 565 was on the way, it's lighter and comes in white  Found this link http://www.cycleshow.co.uk/page.cfm/link=160 with a bit of detail about it.


----------



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

*Look 565*

Does the 565 follow the same geometry and bottom bracket configuration as the 555?


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

trojanlete said:


> Does the 565 follow the same geometry and bottom bracket configuration as the 555?


same geometry but it has the alum BB, only the 585 has that piece of magic....for now


----------



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

*Look 565*

Is the 565 replacing the 555 for 2006? Will the 585 be updated in 2006? 585 or 565???? Can't wait to test ride the 565. Any idea when they are to be released?


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

trojanlete said:


> Is the 565 replacing the 555 for 2006? Will the 585 be updated in 2006? 585 or 565???? Can't wait to test ride the 565. Any idea when they are to be released?


no the 555,565 and 585 are all a go for 2006

555 has new HSC4 fork, straight stays,alum bb, HM carbon

565 has new HSC5 fork, curved rear stays, alum bb, HM carbon throughout

585 has new HSC5 fork, curved rear stays, forged carbon bb and VHM carbon throughout and internally butted frame


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*HSC4 versus HSC5 fork?*



sirbikealot said:


> no the 555,565 and 585 are all a go for 2006
> 
> 555 has new HSC4 fork, straight stays,alum bb, HM carbon
> 
> ...


pardon my ignorance - what are the advantages of HSC5 fork over HSC4 fork in 2006 line-up? And what is the weight difference between them?

Will new 565 ride better i.e more comfortable than 555 or is it just stiffer and lighter?Assume distance-style of road riding, not racing criteriums, not doing TT/aero-bars etc.

thank you


----------



## tthomlaw (Sep 14, 2005)

*Good to know*



frenchmb said:


> Can't believe it I just purchased a 555 so I would get the HSC 5 fork and blue colour scheme! If I had only known the 565 was on the way, it's lighter and comes in white  Found this link http://www.cycleshow.co.uk/page.cfm/link=160 with a bit of detail about it.


I guess that is why my LBS is offering me such a good deal on a 555 frame (under $1,600 US). I think I can live with the extra 100 grams on the 555 compared to the 565 for the price difference of $900 US. Good information though. Thanks.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

acid_rider said:


> pardon my ignorance - what are the advantages of HSC5 fork over HSC4 fork in 2006 line-up? And what is the weight difference between them?
> 
> Will new 565 ride better i.e more comfortable than 555 or is it just stiffer and lighter?Assume distance-style of road riding, not racing criteriums, not doing TT/aero-bars etc.
> 
> thank you



hsc5 is 35 gr lighter and has full 1 peice forged carbon tips, the whole fork is just 1 peice
hsc4 has carbon tips that are bonded

the 565 will have a somewhat more comfortable ride as it shares the dual dynamic curve stays of the 585 (more vertical compliance and lateral stiffness), where as the 555 has straight stays


----------



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

*2006 Look 486*

Any idea what the "new" colors for the 486 will be in 2006, if any?


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Lots of options*



trojanlete said:


> Any idea what the "new" colors for the 486 will be in 2006, if any?


Here are some pics from the catalog to give you an idea.


----------



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

*Thanks!*

I'm so glad they decided to introduce the pink!!!


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I hope they keep the all-black color for the 486. I'm not a fan of the multi colors.


----------



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

*Agree*

Just being a little "sarcastic" with respect to the pink and would agree that the multi colors are a little "loud". The all black looks very "clean".


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

hey u never know, T-Mobile likes pink..

Although I love the all-black on the 486 I'm digging the colors on this one:

http://www.procycling.be/?page=artikel&id=35

the 2nd one from the top. Not bad at all.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

pogoman said:


> I hope they keep the all-black color for the 486. I'm not a fan of the multi colors.



the black stays, it will never leave the line-up


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

cool. I love the 486 all black. although the gray and blue is not bad!


----------



## cktse (Oct 10, 2005)

*Confusing...*



sirbikealot said:


> no the 555,565 and 585 are all a go for 2006
> 
> 555 has new HSC4 fork, straight stays,alum bb, HM carbon
> 
> ...


This is getting confusing -- so this sounds like they "downgraded" the 555 for the 2006, introduced a new 565 which is very similar to 555 for the 2005?

The good news for me was that I got a good deal for the 2005 555 about a month ago. Had just done a long 3-day tour (430km in total) and loved it. Climbed like a charm, and stable even on speedy descent (up to 60km/h at one time...)


----------



## jonesrus (Oct 25, 2005)

cktse said:


> This is getting confusing -- so this sounds like they "downgraded" the 555 for the 2006, introduced a new 565 which is very similar to 555 for the 2005?
> 
> The good news for me was that I got a good deal for the 2005 555 about a month ago. Had just done a long 3-day tour (430km in total) and loved it. Climbed like a charm, and stable even on speedy descent (up to 60km/h at one time...)


Same here. In September I purchased a Look 555 frame with a year end markdown and built it with Campagnolo Record/Chorus groupo. I test road several carbon bikes and found the Look 555 one of the best handling and more comfortable.


----------

